# حامض السلفونيك



## كابتن محمود (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخوت الاعضاء توضيح بعض الامور بخصوص حامض السلفونيك من خلال (طريقه تحضيره -استخداماته-وتاثيراته على الانسان والبيئه وبالاخص هذه الفقره:11 وارجو الرد بسرعه لاهمية الموضوع مع فائق الشكر والتقدير :11:


----------



## chemist50 (20 أبريل 2009)

حامض السالفونك نوعان اما غازى اوحمضى 
بالنسبه للغازى فهو اعلى فى الكفائه والقدره على التنضيف
وطبعا اغلى من الحمضى
السالفونك هو حمض له خصائص تنظيفيه ولانه حمض يتم معادلته بمحلول الصودا او KaOHاو اى قلوى اخر
كما يدخل السلفونك فى صناعه الفنيك
SP Gr =1.18للسالفونك
اما الPH=3.5تقريبا مش متاكد منها بس هى فى الحدود ديه


----------



## فادي عر (16 يونيو 2010)

يعطيكم العافية أخواني


----------



## صابر على ابراهيم (7 يوليو 2010)

ياريت تبعتولى دراسة جدوى بتصنيع الحامضى (السلفونيك) بتكلفة قليلة على (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)جزبل الشكر


----------



## سلمان البديري (11 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو معرفة الطريقة الخاصة بنصنيع حامض السلفونيك بالطريقة الباردة المستمرة وشكرا


----------

